# Waterloo/Pinkney



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Anyone hunting these SGA/Rec areas?

I'm thinking of hitting Waterloo after Dec. 1 for some casual squirrel hunting. 

I know they're hit pretty hard sometimes but its close and a bad day of huntin' bushy tails is better than sitting at home on the weekend.

Anyone want to get together for a day? 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Waterloo Redtick (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey Chris,
I hunt Waterloo weekly for small game and *****. I worked out there for 4 years, so I know the area very well. It is great for squirrels. Good thinking on waiting until Dec 1st.

If you're looking for someone to squirrel hunt with, let me know. I just bought one of those squirrel mounts from Cabelas.

Thanks,

Evan


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Dont hunt waterloo much but there are alot of bushy tail around here (pinckney rec). Just pretend like you deer hunting and they will be all over.


----------

